# [Wordpress] Spezifisches Bild vom Browser Cache ausschließen



## MVPotato (8. Februar 2017)

*[Wordpress] Spezifisches Bild vom Browser Cache ausschließen*

Servus Community, 

hab eine kleine Seite mit Wordpress / Avada Theme erstellt und habe nun ein kleines Problem. 

Um verschiedene Kalender zu synchronisieren (Buchungskalender bei Airbnb usw.) haben wir einen externen Dienstleister, der auch gleich den Buchungsvorgang übernimmt. Wie auch immer - auf jeden Fall erhalte ich für die Einbindung auf der Seite nur eine URL für den aktuellen Kalender, in dem Fall eine .gif. 
Binde ich diese gif als Codeblock über <img src .../> ein, dann klappt das natürlich auch *aber* wenn nun eine Buchung stattfand und ich die Seite bereits einmal besucht habe, aktualisiert sich das gif nicht. Im Inkognito Fenster oder nach dem löschen des Caches geht es wieder. 

Hier muss eine andere Lösung her. Entweder es gibt eine Möglichkeit explizit das Bild von der Cache-Erstellung auszuschließen oder die URL "www.xyz.de/kalender.gif" einfach ein "www.xyz.de/kalender.gif?*random*" hinzuzufügen. Damit wäre die URL ja nie identisch. Allerdings kann ich in dem Code-Block von Wordpress kein JS oder PHP ausführen. 

Vorschläge, Ideen? Ich freue mich über alles  

Beste Grüße aus Berlin!


----------



## keinnick (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Wordpress] Spezifisches Bild vom Browser Cache ausschließen*

Eventuell findest Du hier etwas brauchbares für Dich: html - disable cache for some images - Stack Overflow


----------



## MVPotato (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Wordpress] Spezifisches Bild vom Browser Cache ausschließen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Eventuell findest Du hier etwas brauchbares für Dich: html - disable cache for some images - Stack Overflow



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber ich habe gestern bereits 2h damit verbracht und war exakt auf der selben Seite von Stack Overflow. Anscheinend habe ich aber nur die Sachen ausprobiert, die nicht zum Erfolg geführt haben. Mit folgendem Code-Schnipsel hat es auf Anhieb funktioniert. 



> <img id=graph alt=""
> src="http://www.kitco.com/images/live/gold.gif"
> />
> 
> ...



Danke !!!


----------



## failwell (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Wordpress] Spezifisches Bild vom Browser Cache ausschließen*

Lässt sich auch ohne Javascript lösen, indem man an die URL des Bildes hinten immer einen Zeitstempel als Parameter anhängt.
Ich würde sowas eher selbst schnell programmieren, bevor ich da nach einem Plugin suche, weil der Aufwand gering ist.

Freu mich, dass du eine Lösung gefunden hast.


----------



## MVPotato (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Wordpress] Spezifisches Bild vom Browser Cache ausschließen*



failwell schrieb:


> Lässt sich auch ohne Javascript lösen, indem man an die URL des Bildes hinten immer einen Zeitstempel als Parameter anhängt.
> Ich würde sowas eher selbst schnell programmieren, bevor ich da nach einem Plugin suche, weil der Aufwand gering ist.
> 
> Freu mich, dass du eine Lösung gefunden hast.



Es handelt sich um kein Plugin. Das kleine Script hängt auch nur die Zeit hinten dran  
Wie würdest du das denn ohne ein Script realisieren?


----------



## Shutterfly (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Wordpress] Spezifisches Bild vom Browser Cache ausschließen*

Die saubere Lösung wäre eigentlich gewesen für diesen Pfad vom Webserver passende Header zu schicken.


----------



## MVPotato (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Wordpress] Spezifisches Bild vom Browser Cache ausschließen*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Die saubere Lösung wäre eigentlich gewesen für diesen Pfad vom Webserver passende Header zu schicken.



Hm damit kann ich leider nichts anfangen :/ Hätte aber ständig Interesse was dazuzulernen. Daher: Immer her mit den Infos  (vielleicht einen Tick präziser)


----------



## RicoBrassers (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Wordpress] Spezifisches Bild vom Browser Cache ausschließen*

Ich würde das Ganze mit PHP etwas effizienter machen (z.B. per Plugin).

Und zwar per filemtime(string $filepath) den Zeitpunkt der letzten Änderung herausfinden und dies hinten an die Bild-URL anhängen. So wird die gecachete Variante genutzt, solange sich die Datei nicht geändert hat.


----------



## Shutterfly (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Wordpress] Spezifisches Bild vom Browser Cache ausschließen*



OoExTasYoO schrieb:


> Hm damit kann ich leider nichts anfangen :/ Hätte aber ständig Interesse was dazuzulernen. Daher: Immer her mit den Infos  (vielleicht einen Tick präziser)



Da mir auf der Arbeit die Zeit fehlt dazu nun einen umfassenden Roman zu schreiben, gebe ich dir mal einige Links an die Hand:

Hypertext Transfer Protocol – Wikipedia
Liste der HTTP-Headerfelder – Wikipedia
HTTP-Caching  |  Web
       |  Google Developers
Cache-Control - HTTP | MDN

Einfach von oben nach unten durcharbeiten. Dann solltest du eine grobe Vorstellung bekommen


----------



## makrogame (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Wordpress] Spezifisches Bild vom Browser Cache ausschließen*

Gruß an dich 

Wenn du damit nicht weiterkommst ist es doch besser wenn du dir einen Fachmann zu Rate ziehst. Ich habe eine Zeit lang auch nicht gewusst wie ich mit WordPress umgehen soll, habe deshalb auch eine WordPress Agentur engagiert die mir dann tatkräftig geholfen hat. 

Würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Die Dienstleistungen sind nicht teuer und man hat dann Vorbauten ein Ergebnis welches so stehen gelassen werden kann.


----------



## RicoBrassers (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Wordpress] Spezifisches Bild vom Browser Cache ausschließen*



makrogame schrieb:


> Gruß an dich
> 
> Wenn du damit nicht weiterkommst ist es doch besser wenn du dir einen Fachmann zu Rate ziehst. Ich habe eine Zeit lang auch nicht gewusst wie ich mit WordPress umgehen soll, habe deshalb auch eine WordPress Agentur engagiert die mir dann tatkräftig geholfen hat.
> 
> Würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Die Dienstleistungen sind nicht teuer und man hat dann Vorbauten ein Ergebnis welches so stehen gelassen werden kann.



Blizzard hat angerufen und möchte seinen Necromancer für die Testserver wieder zurückhaben. 

Nein, werden wir wieder Ernst: Das Ganze ist jetzt 4 Monate her. Solange wird sich jemand vermutlich nicht mit einem Caching-Problem befassen und wenn doch, dann hätte sich der TE hier nochmal gemeldet.

Sein Grundproblem wurde übrigens bereits gelöst, siehe hier.

Davon abgesehen hätte ich den Kommentar auch etwas anders formuliert, der klingt nämlich ganz schön nach Werbung (ohne hier irgendwem irgendwas unterstellen zu wollen).


----------

